# Forbes implies no pro athletes in MLS



## espola (Sep 19, 2017)

Forbes created a facebook click-bait presentation listing the top 25 schools producing pro athletes.  They looked at NFL, NBA, and MLB - no MLS.

http://www3.forbes.com/business/25-top-colleges-that-produce-the-most-pro-athlete-draft-selections/?utm_campaign=25-collages-pro-athelete-draft-2017&utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=referral


----------



## SocalPapa (Sep 19, 2017)

espola said:


> Forbes created a facebook click-bait presentation listing the top 25 schools producing pro athletes.  They looked at NFL, NBA, and MLB - no MLS.
> 
> http://www3.forbes.com/business/25-top-colleges-that-produce-the-most-pro-athlete-draft-selections/?utm_campaign=25-collages-pro-athelete-draft-2017&utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=referral


And no NHL, PGA, LPGA, ATP, WTA, WNBA, NWSL...


----------



## MWN (Sep 19, 2017)

... and if US Soccer has its way it will be the norm.


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2017)

SocalPapa said:


> And no NHL, PGA, LPGA, ATP, WTA, WNBA, NWSL...


Including baseball (which is a money-loser for almost every school) and not hockey (you can't get a ticket to many school's home games) makes the results a joke.


----------



## GKDad65 (Sep 19, 2017)

The article is nothing but a paid advertisement.


----------



## Upper-V (Oct 25, 2017)

MWN said:


> ... and if US Soccer has its way it will be the norm.


Why so?


----------



## MWN (Oct 25, 2017)

Upper-V said:


> Why so?


US Soccer wants to get the top talent off the college track and into pro-European programs and MLS squads.  College is a killer for pro aspirations as we move towards higher level international play.  There is little disagreement that the limitations the NSCAA puts on student athletes stunts growth (e.g. 20 hour CARA, off season v. season limitations, etc.), which is why Nike Project40/Generation Adidas were encouraged by the MLS.  You also have a compressed season that focuses on games and not development.  From a player development perspective, playing in college is the equivalent to going back and playing rec soccer for 4 years.

Here, read this: https://www.starsandstripesfc.com/2016/4/7/11381790/college-soccer-ncaa-american-development and this https://www.socceramerica.com/publications/article/56234/development-academy-players-hit-college-roadblock.html


----------



## Upper-V (Oct 30, 2017)

MWN said:


> US Soccer wants to get the top talent off the college track and into pro-European programs and MLS squads.  College is a killer for pro aspirations as we move towards higher level international play.  There is little disagreement that the limitations the NSCAA puts on student athletes stunts growth (e.g. 20 hour CARA, off season v. season limitations, etc.), which is why Nike Project40/Generation Adidas were encouraged by the MLS.  You also have a compressed season that focuses on games and not development.  From a player development perspective, playing in college is the equivalent to going back and playing rec soccer for 4 years.
> 
> Here, read this: https://www.starsandstripesfc.com/2016/4/7/11381790/college-soccer-ncaa-american-development and this https://www.socceramerica.com/publications/article/56234/development-academy-players-hit-college-roadblock.html


Interesting articles...thank You for the post! It’s a complex debate and it seems there are good points on both sides. As expressed in the articles, it’s not likely to change soon; hence, student will continue to come before athlete (“student/athletes”) when it comes to D1 soccer players. 

I respect the comments from those who are cited or quoted. However, I’m not convinced about this one: ‘“For me, it's an advantage at every conceivable level,"’ said UNC women's soccer head coach Anson Dorrance, who has won 21 national titles in Chapel Hill and also led the US women's national team to becoming World Cup champions in 1991. Certainly, from a player development platform it's absolutely vital. The trouble with the fall season is you spend your entire season tapering into matches; you don't have a training platform”. For Dorrance’s players yes, but not every D1 coach has the technical and tactical knowledge of Dorrance. You can’t teach what you don’t know. Most D1 mens teams play a very direct style because of the emphasis on winning, not on developing players for the next level. Most players will not develop in those two areas beyond what they brought with them to their college program. It’s not until you get to the third round or even quarter finals before you start to see semblances of the “beautiful game.” The last sentence in your post may be a slight over statement, but your point is appreciated and well taken. 

Let the debate continue.  As a parent, I’m really not sure which way would be best and would consider myself to be on the fence about the issue until something would be presented by all stake holders that would make sense and be in the best interest of the “student/athletes.”


----------

